# Westin Nanea or Maui Ocean Club



## Yolie912 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello
Just wondering between these 2 great resorts. Is there anything that will make you stay in one or the other?

thanks for the feedback !


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yolie912 said:


> Hello
> Just wondering between these 2 great resorts. Is there anything that will make you stay in one or the other?
> 
> thanks for the feedback !



Guaranteed view.

The view from our lanai is important to us; we don't go to Hawaii to look at a parking lot structure.  Both resorts have units with excellent views and units with really bad views.  OF at either or even OV at MOC would be the deciding factor for us.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 29, 2021)

Yolie912 said:


> Hello
> Just wondering between these 2 great resorts. Is there anything that will make you stay in one or the other?
> 
> thanks for the feedback !



Some of the units at MOC - the original building and I don't know what percent - are hotel conversion units and as such, do not have full kitchens (no oven or stovetop, but dishwasher!) and no in-unit laundry. We are checking in there Sunday for the first time and have one of those 1 bdrm units. Here are some photos a fellow Tugger sent me: MOC - 2016 Renovation | Flickr.

I agree with vacationtime1 from what I can see of unit views that those do look lovely. I also don't know if there are any "poor" units, i.e. parking lot views which I understand Nanea does have. I am sure someone else can comment on that.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 29, 2021)

Yolie912 said:


> Just wondering between these 2 great resorts. Is there anything that will make you stay in one or the other?


Nanea has a full kitchen, gets you access to WKORN and WKORV pools, and is near Duke's Beach House and Whaler's General Store.  MOC is close to Kaanapali Beach and Whalers Village.  Depending on the tower you reserve and/or exchange into, you'll have either a full kitchen or limited kitchen.  IIRC, Lahaina & Napili towers have full kitchens, but the other towers have limited kitchens.
There have been reports of a bad smell at times at Nanea due to the sewage treatment plant almost directly across the street.  When we stayed at WKORV, we walked to Nanea several times, but did not notice the smell.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 29, 2021)

The smell comes when the wind blows right.  I have smelled it at WKORVN and shudder what it must smell like at WNA.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 29, 2021)

If you need a one bedroom, Westin Nanea has a limited number of one bedrooms and no lockoffs. 
48 one bedroom villas, 
250 two bedrooms villas 
38 three bedrooms villas


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2021)

Yolie912 said:


> Hello
> Just wondering between these 2 great resorts. Is there anything that will make you stay in one or the other?
> 
> thanks for the feedback !


We prefer the location of the Marriott with access to Whalers Village and the walking path but having a full kitchen and a W/D is important to us also.  Generally it depends on the group.  For just Kim and I the kitchen and W/D are not as important thus we'd take the Marriott old or new section over any of the Westin's.  For a family trip we'd take Marriott new section then Westin's then Marriott old section.  Nice problem to have to chose.


----------



## Yolie912 (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you all so much. We may want to go with a 2 bedroom. How would I know which building or view I got?


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 30, 2021)

With Marriott,  you can see the view code on your exchange history and they honor that view. A few years ago I had an island view studio and two weeks before check in another studio was available on II and I gambled and retraded  it.....and I got an oceanfront unit!  But it is a gambler. 

With Westin, assume an II exchanger will get the the least desirable unit behind owners reserving at 12 months, Staroptions reservations at 8 months, Pre-view guests, cash paying guests then II.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 30, 2021)

Here’s my Westin Nanea view from a 2018 II exchange (from the Vistana balcony thread)
_NOTE: Nanea has units with parking garage views that have to deal with noise from the shuttle (link)_



alwysonvac said:


> Interval International exchange into Westin Nanea. Assigned building 7 on the 2nd floor (7208) facing buildings 4 & 5 overlooking the plunge pool with a peek of the ocean behind the palm.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 30, 2021)

right now due to low occupancy you can get lucky.We had a great ocean view with our 310 certificate at north.We are coming back this Sumner with my children and grand babies to Nanea with a sampler . We were warned at our recent presentation we would most likely have horrible views.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 30, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> With Marriott,  you can see the view code on your exchange history and they honor that view. A few years ago I had an island view studio and two weeks before check in another studio was available on II and I gambled and retraded  it.....and I got an oceanfront unit!  But it is a gambler.



I know to look on my exchange history to see the Marriott code I have ended up with but have been looking at rerades recently and can't figure out how I would know the code BEFORE I do the retrade. I recently saw a 2 bedroom OV that I could retrade for my 1 bedroom, but I didn't want to end up with a larger unit but no ocean view at all.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 30, 2021)

I got 1 bedroom at Maui ocean club napali w the full kitchen but garden view via II for July.  Is garden view worser than island view?   I also got match to Westin north in a studio for the same period.  I assume garden view 1 bedroom is better than a Westin studio w no view guarantee


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2021)

lily28 said:


> I got 1 bedroom at Maui ocean club napali w the full kitchen but garden view via II for July.  Is garden view worser than island view?   I also got match to Westin north in a studio for the same period.  I assume garden view 1 bedroom is better than a Westin studio w no view guarantee


 
*Marriott Ocean Club*
Resort view categories. Napili’s views are shown in the first column.











*Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas*
Resort view map - http://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/destinations/maps/kor-resort-map.pdf


----------



## Yolie912 (Jan 31, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> I know to look on my exchange history to see the Marriott code I have ended up with but have been looking at rerades recently and can't figure out how I would know the code BEFORE I do the retrade. I recently saw a 2 bedroom OV that I could retrade for my 1 bedroom, but I didn't want to end up with a larger unit but no ocean view at all.



i didn’t know you could see the code before hand. Thought it was a lucky gamble until confirmed. Maybe someone knows...


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 31, 2021)

Yolie912 said:


> i didn’t know you could see the code before hand. Thought it was a lucky gamble until confirmed. Maybe someone knows...



That was my question too; I don't know either and I would not want to go for maybe a larger unit but one with a much poorer view. I was wondering if there is a way to see ahead of time or is it just a gamble.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 31, 2021)

Yolie912 said:


> i didn’t know you could see the code before hand. Thought it was a lucky gamble until confirmed. Maybe someone knows...





zentraveler said:


> That was my question too; I don't know either and I would not want to go for maybe a larger unit but one with a much poorer view. I was wondering if there is a way to see ahead of time or is it just a gamble.


There's no way to know online BEFORE the exchange.  I don't know if you can call and ask, but it may be worth a try...unless another tugger can verify that the rep can't/won't be able to tell you the view prior to the trade.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 31, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> There's no way to know online BEFORE the exchange.  I don't know if you can call and ask, but it may be worth a try...unless another tugger can verify that the rep can't/won't be able to tell you the view prior to the trade.



Thanks; very helpful. We had (now have) a 1 bdrm OV at MOC and I saw that there was a 2 bdrm retrade available (I am working from here and it would have been handy) but I didn't want to take a chance on giving up the OV.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 31, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> Thanks; very helpful. We had (now have) a 1 bdrm OV at MOC and I saw that there was a 2 bdrm retrade available (I am working from here and it would have been handy) but I didn't want to take a chance on giving up the OV.


You're welcome.  I recently retraded a 2BR at Nanea for a 2BR at MOC Napili.  As luck would have it, it was an OF unit.  I gifted it to a friend that is leaving Oahu next month.  They had a phenomenal 3rd floor OF unit.  I wish I could have gone with them!


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 1, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> There's no way to know online BEFORE the exchange.  I don't know if you can call and ask, but it may be worth a try...unless another tugger can verify that the rep can't/won't be able to tell you the view prior to the trade.
> 
> ************
> If you get a willing rep they can provide you the code, particularly if you are calling in to make the trade.
> ...


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 1, 2021)

@TXTortoise that's great news.  I'll have to remember that next time.


----------

